# Blank Storage Rack



## Rangertrek (Jul 27, 2009)

This was my weekend project. I had blanks stored in boxes in the shop, in the house, etc. I could never find what I was looking for, so I made the rack to hold them. Its not very pretty, workmanship, not that great.  Discovered miter gauge slipped during cuts of dados etc. I also used 1x8 pine boards I had in the shop and had to deal with some warps, cups, splits, etc. Overall it is 2'x4' and has 84 slots for blanks, back is pegboard. Now maybe I can find those blanks when I need them.
Update, it will store about 760-800 blanks.


----------



## Wheaties (Jul 27, 2009)

Very Cool! I don't have anywhere near that many blanks to warrent something like that... Wish I did though. :biggrin: (I like the numbering system too!)


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 27, 2009)

Looks good... but I'd need about 4 of those for my blanks. I guess I have too many. And SWCTM would agree with that many times over. In fact, she regularly tells me so.:wink:


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 27, 2009)

alamocdc said:


> Looks good... but I'd need about 4 of those for my blanks. I guess I have too many. And SWCTM would agree with that many times over. In fact, she regularly tells me so.:wink:


Billy, that's why I keep mine in boxes. Out of sight, out of mind!:biggrin:


----------



## omb76 (Jul 27, 2009)

That's great!  Makes me want to go and buy a bunch of blanks so I have an excuse to make one for myself!  LOL


----------



## Jim Smith (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice looking rack and to of you who say you don't have enough blanks to warrant a rack like this; just a wait a while, you soon will.  I took the lazy man's way to a similar solution.  I purchase one of these https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2009040314013566&catname=&qty=1&item=1-3123  They are all metal and very well made. The only downside is that the shipping was just over $100 for the item.  That being said, I am very happy with it as it can easily store 1000 blanks.

Jim Smith


----------



## omb76 (Jul 27, 2009)

A rack like that is too good of an excuse to buy more blanks (like I need an excuse).  I couldn't stand to see all those bins empty!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 27, 2009)

That is definitely cool.  I'm with Bob on this one though, out of sight out of mind.


----------



## HawksFeather (Jul 27, 2009)

The rack looks good and it may cause me to start one that I think I need.  The thing that I like about yours is that it looks like you would be able to remove the partition between a couple of the boxes if you had more of one particular type of blank.

Jerry


----------



## Rangertrek (Jul 27, 2009)

*Dividers*

All the dividers are removable, so several compartments can be combined.
The dividers are made of pegboard and some left over paneling pieces I had in the shop.  The dividers are only about 5-6" and don't go the whole depth of the case.


----------



## louisbry (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice job of organizing your blanks!


----------



## ericw95 (Jul 27, 2009)

I picked up my racks at harbor freight and they have cardboard insert bins.  Work well for me.


----------



## mickr (Jul 28, 2009)

oh geez, gosh darn..now I have to stop using cardboard boxes and make one of these..


----------



## Bree (Jul 28, 2009)

That's a real nice project.  It will make your life a lot simpler!

I have been storing mine in Sterlite Flip Top boxes which stack.  But I really want to have something closer to what you have built.  I may do something similar but on a rolling cart.  I haven't decided yet.

I am happy to see someone else labeling each blank.  I don't number mine but I code each one with a species code and a figure code if applicable as well as a size code if it is an odd size so I don't have to remeasure it when I start working on it.  I find it easy to enter these codes on the ends right after I mill the blanks.

Anyways... I think you did a great job!  Maybe it will motivate me to move forward on a similar project of my own.
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## dntrost (Jul 28, 2009)

This is something I need to do for my new project "New Danville" my wife wants to make sure we are well organized and that some of the clients we have will have the job of organizing blanks.  This is something I think I could build thanks for the post.
Without hijacking this post what do you do to lable the blanks?


----------



## jyreene (Jul 28, 2009)

That's a nice set-up.  Are you planning on making a removable labeling system?  Something like one of those brass label holders that you can slide paper in and out of?  You could even just re-use labels.  Hey...I like that idea.  Can't wait to figure out what I'm gonna do once we finally have a garage (not the royal we as my wife accuses me of all the time (although having been stationed in England I do get caught using it that way...darn limeys!)).


----------



## markgum (Jul 28, 2009)

I like it.  Great job


----------



## traderdon55 (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice rack,I would copy your design but then I would miss out on the fun of spending half my time hunting that blank I know I have but don't remember where I put it.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jul 28, 2009)

*Blank Labels*

The numbers on the blanks is just with a black or blue 'sharpie'.
I was going to place a number or label for each space; but, the number on the blank serves the same purpose.

I have a little spreadsheet printout that hangs on the rack.  It has both a number and alpha list of the wood species for quick reference. 

Thanks for all the comments.


----------

